# Panel certification



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dronai said:


> I just had an Architect ask me if I do panel testing, and certification. What is this ? I would think UL, or another testing company would have already done this. One of their clients is requesting this service.


Yup, looks good to me, put a sticker with a hologram of your initials and a star or something. $2,000 please..:thumbsup:

Make sure he tells his friends..


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Yup, looks good to me, put a sticker with a hologram of your initials and a star or something. $2,000 please..:thumbsup:
> 
> Make sure he tells his friends..


:laughing: I like it, but I know there would be strings attached. It's probably tied to some kind of inspection.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

dronai said:


> I just had an Architect ask me if I do panel testing, and certification. What is this ? I would think UL, or another testing company would have already done this. One of their clients is requesting this service.


No way any of us can tell what he means, get details.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been asked to do this before, and at that time it just meant adding a sticker that had the appropriate information (voltage, amperage, frequency, and most importantly SCCR. When dealing with a pre-existing panel figuring out the SCCR can be an irritant.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd just say yes, find out what he wants and if required get the ESA or an outfit like Entella that is recognized for doing field evaluations to slap a sticker on the panel that's recognized.


----------

